# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  عروضنا لصيف 2012

## مرسم رواء

http://

ستبدأ بأذن الله دورتي الماكياج والحنه يوم السبت الموافق 10 شعبان فمن ترغب بالإلتحاق المبادرة 
بالتسجيل قبل البدء ..

----------

